# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Trend Micro RootkitBuster 1.6

## fp_post

*Trend Micro RootkitBuster 1.6.0.1049 Beta:*


Офсайт:
http://www.trendmicro.com/download/rbuster.asp

источник:
http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail...r/1166741328/1

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

*Trend Micro RootkitBuster 2.80.1071*
http://www.trendmicro.com/ftp/produc..._2.80.1071.zip (1 Mb)

----------


## gorill

Интересный факт: На офсайте Трендмикро не знают такой программы:    *

Search ru.trendmicro.com:
ru.trendmicro.com    Virus Encyclopedia    KnowledgeBase    
Не найдено ни одного документа, соответствующего запросу RootkitBuster.
Не найдено ни одной страницы, содержащей "RootkitBuster".

----------


## Torvic99

А почему у меня на оффсайте знают?  :094: 



> *5 results in Knowledge Base for :* *rootkitbuster* > All Product > All Version
> Did you mean : *rootkit buster*

----------


## gjf

Да хоть знают, хоть нет - очень убогая программа с точки зрения выявления руткитов. Хотя справедливости ради стоит заметить, что она действительно существует  :Smiley:

----------


## tyumensky

У меня эта программа нашла 20шт. каких то скрытых элементов. Вот и не знаю что делать с ними. Отката я так понял в ней нет. 
Тут еще один момент из описания тузлы настораживает:

*Примечание: Убедитесь, что элементы, которые вы хотите удалить действительно вредно прежде чем удалить их из вашей системы. В противном случае, у вас могут возникнуть некоторые ошибки.
*

Как узнать что там вредно, а что нет?  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Узнать очень просто:

1. Выполните правила

2. Создайте тему в разделе Помогите

----------

